# Entzaubern Staeube/Splitter



## Nijota (3. November 2006)

Ich habe vor einiger Zeit mal ne nette Tabelle gefunden in der aufgelistet worden ist welche Entzauber reagenzien aus bestimten Waffen/Items/Ruessis zu erwarten sind.

Koennte man diese evtl auch in die Sektion der Verzauberer einbinden?
Die Tabelle war aufgebaut lvl 10 -19 --> xxxxxStaub

Danke, 
Nijota


----------



## Nijota (10. November 2006)

Noch eine moegliche Erweiterung, kann man nicht in der Item Datenbank auch die Enchantrix Informant 
Informationen mit anbieten, so nach dem Motto was bringt das wenns entzaubert wird. mit wie viel %

Das waer wohl der Sahne tuepfel der WOW Datenbanken.


----------



## Rascal (14. November 2006)

Hmm auf jeden fall ne Überlegung wert...

Oder wie bei Thottbot, wo bei jedem Item steht: "Disenchants into:" und dann ne Liste...

Müssten sich die Admins mal beaugapfeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roran (16. November 2006)

Für sowas gibts " enchantrix ", ein Addon das Dir direckt sagt,
aus was für Items was raus kommt beim Entzaubern.


----------



## BeyondTheSilence (16. November 2006)

Roran schrieb:


> Für sowas gibts " enchantrix ", ein Addon das Dir direckt sagt,
> aus was für Items was raus kommt beim Entzaubern.


Es geht ja darum, diese Infos auf Buffed.de einzubinden. 
Enchantrix kennt er ja, gemäss seinem 2. Post.

(p.s. "direkt")


----------

